# How to test and clean ET-73 probes?



## my87csx481 (Jul 11, 2010)

As the title says, how do you guys test your probes?

And how do you clean your probes?

The manual says not to immerse the probes in water.  I've read many threads about damaged probes and want to know how to not damage mine.

I briefly tried to search on here for an answer.  Sorry for not finding a thread with an answer, if there is one.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 11, 2010)

I place them in boiling water and make sure it hit's about 212° (only the tip of the probe not the cable.

I did leave one in the rain and it did screw up, so I guess you do need to keep them dry.


----------



## mama's smoke (Jul 16, 2010)

I clean the probes by giving them a good rub with antibacterial wipes.  Those that have a scrubbing side are best.  I put shrink tube on mine right after I got it.  It should go over the probe (from the wire) only about an inch.  I never put them in water.


----------



## my87csx481 (Jul 19, 2010)

Shrink tube?  The stuff used for insulating electrical wires?  Sounds like a good idea.  Any problems with it melting?


----------



## morkdach (Jul 19, 2010)

Mama's Smoke said:


> I clean the probes by giving them a good rub with antibacterial wipes.  Those that have a scrubbing side are best.
> 
> thats what i do to clean them and to test them i just use another meat therm and compare the 2


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 19, 2010)

I just clean my probes by whipping the probe off with a damp cloth. Now for the testing  would do just like Dan told you and place the tip of your probe into some boiling water and it should read 212* and thats that.


----------



## nwdave (Jul 19, 2010)

Mama's Smoke said:


> I clean the probes by giving them a good rub with antibacterial wipes.  Those that have a scrubbing side are best.  I put shrink tube on mine right after I got it.  It should go over the probe (from the wire) only about an inch.  I never put them in water.


Interesting.  I'm an electrician and I know that the shrink tube we use isn't rated for the temps we use as smokers.  Matter of fact, our temps are what shrink the tube.  Maybe there's a high temp shrink I'm not acquainted with...........Gonna have to check this out.


----------



## my87csx481 (Jul 20, 2010)

NWDave said:


> Interesting.  I'm an electrician and I know that the shrink tube we use isn't rated for the temps we use as smokers.  Matter of fact, our temps are what shrink the tube.  *Maybe there's a high temp shrink* I'm not acquainted with...........Gonna have to check this out.


I was thinking the same thing.  Please let me know if you find anything.


----------



## venture (Jul 21, 2010)

When doing the boiling water test, be sure the water is at a full rolling boil.  Also, altitude/atmospheric pressure will determine the boiling point in your area.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 21, 2010)

I also do the boil test after the water is at a rolling boil I put on some gloves and put the bottom 1-1.5" of the probe into the water. To clean the probes I use alcohol wipes you can buy a box of the alcohol prep pads pretty cheap at most Pharmacy's and they work great wipe allow to dry and then insert them and they dry quick


----------



## nwdave (Jul 21, 2010)

my87csx481 said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  Please let me know if you find anything.


Yep, there sure is.  Carries a milspec too.  One type requires 300*C and continuous over the whole length of tube to shrink correctly.  Definitely high temp when applied correctly, however, using a heat gun is not advised.  There are other types available so it is feasible, however, the price is rather high, plus you'd have to be concerned with possible material gas being emitted from the shrink in a smoker box temperature environment.  In the oil refinery, we'd use thermal guns to read the temps, not necessarily a wired probe, unless of course, constant monitoring was required.  Hey, I'm retired....I'll go do a technical-geek speak core dump and get back to smoking.


----------



## dick foster (Jul 21, 2010)

Shrink tube will melt. Besides, unless its the stuff with an even lower temp softer inner core that seals it will leak anyway as most the cable used for most temp probes has a braided outer jacket.

I find that Permatex Ultracopper high temp silicon works well for lots of things around the smoker including sealing up temp probes. I also thread on a small coil spring around the area for strain relief then goop the silicone around the area the cable exits the body of the temp probe and the spring holding it in place. Let it sit up overnight just to be sure and you should be good to go. 

Ultracopper is rated for use up to 700 degrees F. If your smoker gets that hot, the temp probe will be damaged beyond repair in any event so moisture intrusion would be the least of your problems.

The quick check for themometers of all kinds is a water bath of boiling water 100C (212F) at sea level and 0C (32F) using an ice bath, water and ice or slush.

Of course the more important temp for a smoker thermometer is the 100C point. The boiling point lowers for higher altitudes. Here's a chart to use as a guide for your locale. It would be close enough for a smoker to simply interpolate between the altitudes listed here.

0 (0ft)100 (212°F)300 (984.25ft)99.1 (210.3°F)600 (1968.5ft)98.1 (208.5°F)1000 (3280.8ft)96.8 (206.2°F)2000 (6561.68ft)93.3 (199.9°F)4000 (13123.36ft)87.3 (189.1°F)6000 (19685.04ft)81.3 (178.3°F)8000 (26246.72ft)75.5 (167.9°F)


----------



## steve k (Jun 20, 2011)

Dittos on the Permatex high temp silicone.  I've used the red version on my Maverick and it works great, both the red and the copper are made for  use as engine gaskets, so they can handle 250 degree smokers.  If you don't do this sealing, even condensation from normal cooking will run down the cable and ruin the probe in no time.  I think Maverick should seal their probes better to begin with, and the failure to do it is a defect. That being said, it's a great thermometer when the probes are sealed were the cable meets the solid metal.  I like the relief spring idea, maybe if my silicone needs replacement, I'll give that a try.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 21, 2011)

I guess I am a lucky guy. I wash and clean my probes with dishsoap and a sponge and have never had an issue of any kind. Do an alcahol wipe just before using to make sure it is clean.  Mine is 2 1/2 years old and still ticking.  Just knocked on some wood 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  after that statement


----------



## rahead1 (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm not so lucky. I've used my probes 3 times. Submerged them in water to clean (probes only). My meat probe is 50% high now. I'm replacing both probes today and will not submerge again. The customer service lady at Maverick said that just from the moisture of being in the smoker could ruin the probes.


----------



## dr k (Jun 28, 2013)

Dick Foster said:


> Shrink tube will melt. Besides, unless its the stuff with an even lower temp softer inner core that seals it will leak anyway as most the cable used for most temp probes has a braided outer jacket.
> 
> I find that Permatex Ultracopper high temp silicon works well for lots of things around the smoker including sealing up temp probes. I also thread on a small coil spring around the area for strain relief then goop the silicone around the area the cable exits the body of the temp probe and the spring holding it in place. Let it sit up overnight just to be sure and you should be good to go.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.  Just ordered a tube for $5.00 with $0.02 S/H on Amazon.  I couldn't pass that up.  All automotive stores are $7.49+.


----------



## dr k (Jul 2, 2013)

This CDN thermometer model DTP482 has a five year warrantee that has a probe with a rubber gasket at the cable/probe joint.    I found this out by mistake when I received it.  I'm still sealing it with Permatex Ultra Copper Maximum temperature RTV Silicone.  The reviews were good and it tested 212* @ sea level in boiling water.













0702131016.jpg



__ dr k
__ Jul 2, 2013


----------



## brucelowe (Nov 21, 2016)

What are you sealing?


----------

